# Three Contract Problem



## clionaricho (29 Jul 2013)

So last Sunday I signed a bill pay contract with Three and the guy in the shop told me I would be connected in 2 hours to my old number. I then rang their CS to port the number and was told it would take 24 hours. I then spoke to a manager because I had a problem last year when a similar porting took me 5 days...anyway that's another issue. So I said that I then didn't want the contract and would like to cancel. My understanding was that she said this was ok. I then went straight back to the shop and tried to return the phone and cancel the contract. The guy there wouldn't allow me, I presumed it was just he didn't know how.

Anyway the long and the short of it is that I have been in touch with them and to no avail, they say that I cant get out of the contract even though I have never used the phone (still in its packaging).

Does anyone know what I can do here

THanks


----------



## Woodie (29 Jul 2013)

Seems like you have a good case and within 14 days to change your mind.  This is quite a common problem I understand.   
I'd get on immediately to the customer services section on boards.ie Three forum [broken link removed], they are the only ones that seem to be able to get things done.  But do it fast as MPOs are notorious for being sticklers to contracts.


----------



## clionaricho (29 Jul 2013)

THanks Woodie, you would have thought they would just cancel it straight away. I asked them for written confirmation which they wouldn't give. I have gone on their forums and trying to get an answer but as you say trying to do this fast


----------



## Woodie (29 Jul 2013)

No problem.  If you contacted the Three team on Boards.ie they are usually excellent at sorting out sticky issues and you will have your written confirmation as well.
Hope it works out for the best.


----------

